# Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa...........September



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Please permit a little self indulgence. Spent some time in the Uintas last week. I hope you enjoy looking at these as much as I did taking them but I am sure you won't. Each fall I am reminded why I still live in Utah.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

We live in a special part of the planet.

Hey, that youngun' needs some sunglasses!

Great pics Campfire, thanks.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My son-in-law (pictured with MY 10 month old granddaughter who happens to be his daughter) really didn't shoot with her on his back but we sighted in his 7mm08 for the Wyoming deer hunt that started Friday, and plinked with handguns for 45 minutes with her in close proximity. She slept through the whole thing.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Good stuff campfire!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

This my favorite time of year too. Nice pics Campfire.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

uhhhhhhhhh is coyote hunting legal in the uintahs?? if so i know where im going.... along with a camera.. beautiful country


----------

